# Replacement motors.



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

Does anyone know where suitable, chassis-fitting replacement motors for the Bachmann Spectrum DDA40X can be found? I have several of these locomotives, but a few of the motors have become noisy and unreliable.

Thanks!


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Hum.... I would talk to Eldon at micro-loco-motion.com. Mashima motors sold by A-Line might do. I would get motor dimensions (mm) and search NWSL and so on.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Is this for the Bachmann can motors or the crappy pancake style?


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*Spectrum motors.*

These are Spectrum motors. I don't own any trains with those tiny pancake motors.

Thanks guys!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Have you tried cleaning and relubing the motors? The Spectrum motors tend to be good.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

Indeed, I have tried. I may not have done it correctly, but I was careful.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Are they noisy when the motor is run out of the loco frame? Could be gearing noises as well.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

I have tried them all out-of-the-chassis... the noise is definitely coming from the motors. What I cannot figure out (because I don't know that much about motors) is why they make noise. Is it the possibly worn-out brushes making noise against the armature? Am I even close? hwell:


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Usually noise is from worn out bearings on the armature ends. I have used Labell teflon grease and lithium grease to cushion the armature. Works great for a while. But if it is really the motors, then it is new motor time.


----------

